# Rollei Scanfilm?



## aero (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi All,

I've been using Kodak E200 and Fuji Provia 400 E-6 for slides. I much prefer editing and scanning on a lightbox with positive slides! However, only one place in my area does E-6. I was wondering, is there any such thing as a C41 slide film? I found something called  "ROLLEI SCANFILM CN 400 PRO", but as a bit of a newby, don't really understand if positives (slides) can be printed from this? Cross processing is out - it's just too much of a pain to get right I think.

Quick edit I found out that it's actually "Rollei SLIDE DIREKT (SD)" that makes slides, I think. Not much info floating around about this stuff...

Any ideas appreciated,
-Dan


----------



## ThomThomsk (Jan 6, 2008)

The Silverprint website has this PDF in German:

http://www.silverprint.co.uk/PDF/ROLLEI_Scanfilm.pdf

If your German isn't up to it, they say that CN400 is based on Agfa aerial film X400 and they have this PDF in English about that:

http://www.silverprint.co.uk/PDF/aviphot_x400_2004-07-14_en.pdf

They also have this detailed magazine article about it:

http://www.silverprint.co.uk/PDF/Ag_RolleiScanfilm.pdf


----------



## aero (Jan 6, 2008)

Great stuff, thanks Thomsk. I found this film at Freestyle - it's listed at 10.00 a roll... Oye!

Regards,
-D


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 7, 2008)

I've used Rollei Scanfilm its no replacement for E200 or Fuji Provia 400. Its a nice film but totally a different style of film. 

  Samples of Scanfilm  http://www.pbase.com/jjarboe1/corkscrew_swamp_2007


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 7, 2008)

[FONT=&quot]





aero said:


> --Quick edit I found out that it's actually "Rollei SLIDE DIREKT (SD)" that makes slides, I think. Not much info floating around about this stuff...


[/FONT]

That is a B&W slide film that require it&#8217;s own special processing it is likely the old Agfa Scala or other Agfa film

Added: Just checked the spec out on RSD it is not what in recall Scala being, http://www.mahn.net/Frameset.htm


----------

